# split ear lobe diagnosis



## joanne71178 (Feb 24, 2013)

What is the correct diagnosis for split ear lobe? (from earrings being ripped out)  Open wound diagnosis?  or 380.89, other disorder of external ear?  

Thanks in advance


----------



## kvangoor (Feb 25, 2013)

I would go with open wound (872)


----------

